# Post Your Camera Shots



## Adelos

Since there were "Post Your Homescreen and Wallpaper" threads I decided to add a similar one into the mix. This time what epic shots do you have to share that you've taken with your super quick cam?

Give a caption to your picture if you want. Location? Reason?








_*Took this while walking back to my house.*_

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GRZLA

LOL This is big.


----------



## testingchip

Took this driving home trying to beat the storm. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## D3fault121

This was in Feb up in Colorado Springs. Was hiking up in the mountains.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy7501

The coming storm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI

johnboy7501 said:


> The coming storm
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That kinda looks cool, even with the messed up exposure.

I'll get some up in a bit. The sky is really cool right now.


----------



## miketoasty

Great pictures so far guys, keep it up!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Th3Annoyed1

My home away from home


----------



## WhataSpaz

Took this while working 










And this is my artistic side...


----------



## joemagistro

My babyyyyy
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joemagistro

Picture of me taken at 80mph.. Decent lol










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Didn't turn out as well as I'd hoped. I need a lens







And it's pretty noisy in the dark, even with the ISO only at 80.

Anyway, here's the thumbnail.










EDIT:
Here, I took this yesterday. It's a bit better.


----------



## itsTreyG

My home office setup.








Edit: Don't mind the flowers and stickers. Used to be my daughters room. Kicked her out. Haha








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelos

Taken on my trip to the Met Museum in New York.








Taken at the Met.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## monky_1

1986 toy car :,) good memories...


----------



## Wool02

WhataSpaz said:


> And this is my artistic side...


Red Solo Cup......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wool02

South Texas Deer Hunting Rig:


----------



## ChuckDz3

From this years super bowl. I took it pretty quick and on the move, didn't have time to set up and get a good one. WAY too many people


----------



## Barf

pup


----------



## Jubakuba

This was my parents' wallpaper on the computer after I finished Dog-sitting. Lol.








Sorry about quality...ripped from mobile FB.

Edit:
Realized I should include that that glowing is the LAMP. The oven is NOT ON.
And this dog absolutely adores me.


----------



## Adelos

Jubakuba said:


> This was my parents' wallpaper on the computer after I finished Dog-sitting. Lol.
> 
> Sorry about quality...ripped from mobile FB.


Hotdog. Yum.


----------



## sohjsolwin

This.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bridaddy69

Here's one that turned out pretty good.


----------



## vcapezio




----------



## shibbdroid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot

Here's me and uni (unico) in the bedroom.









And here's my goofy ass older brother. No flash required, lol. This was as still as I could get him for a picture.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## partychick64

The coolest sunrise ever and my beast

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Brian

My pooch

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## shibbdroid

6 of my lovely daughters. Legal Michigan medical marijuana. Chrome diesel 2 days before flowering.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750

Waiting for my race at TGPR, going playing in the rain! And yes, I fell down in practice .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wera750

All these pictures and no female self shooters yet? Were is that cute chick that starts threads all the time? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Shot from an airplane over michigan and my baby

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mason_Voorhees

Dinner, it was amazing!!!








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## doobie711

This is a tagged racing pigeon I found on my roof this week. So I snapped a photo. filters and effects with stock Gallery app.
I had to drop the quality by half.


----------



## evolution

Mr.kitty

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Drkknight74

Mah kittens!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mightybrick

Hiking with the kids a few weeks ago.








This one from hiking today (a neat landscape shot of my area):


----------



## thecatchphrase

Sitting in my car at work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pen15

You should clean your gun dude, are you a rent a cop?


----------



## Brian

pen15 said:


> You should clean your gun dude, are you a rent a cop?


Give him a break...it's only a Beretta 92fs. Not like it is a Sig or anything 

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## dvq

I'm not going to lie, the camera on this device isn't that great, and is downright terrible in low light. The gf's Rezound I got for her seems much sharper and better colors and performs better in low light.

A picture of some friends warming up at the Velodrome.









Organizing the S2000s for their lunch time group photo at Thunderhill. 









At a Sharks game


----------



## psycho_maniac

dvq said:


> I'm not going to lie, the camera on this device isn't that great, and is downright terrible in low light. The gf's Rezound I got for her seems much sharper and better colors and performs better in low light.
> 
> A picture of some friends warming up at the Velodrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Organizing the S2000s for their lunch time group photo at Thunderhill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a Sharks game


I'm not usually a complainer but I agree. I think it takes awesome videos though. Win some lose some. I don't take videos much though. I'd rather have a better shoot camera though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpicolas

Took this at akrons all city wrestling tournament.. Both boys were in it.. Little filter thrown in for dramatic effect.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## boldfilter

Jacksonville FL







Bad Parker


----------



## Robstunner

Taken with HDR camera free version:










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pjd2011

No shutter lag was my friend for getting this picture. I've actually been pretty impressed with the camera. Probably because everyone keeps talking about how much it sucks.










A little contrast never hurt anyone..


----------



## ERIFNOMI

I agree the camera is fine with proper lighting. In low lighting, however, there is terrible noise. Pretty much all phone cameras I've used are the same though. The 0 shutter lag is nice.


----------



## DrMacinyasha

How about a quick time-lapse?


----------



## johnboy7501

ERIFNOMI said:


> That kinda looks cool, even with the messed up exposure.
> 
> I'll get some up in a bit. The sky is really cool right now.


Yeah don't really know what caused that but the skyline that day was really intense.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI

DrMacinyasha said:


> How about a quick time-lapse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to do a time lapse mostly because I don't have a way to hold my phone still for a long time. If only I had a car mount...


----------



## DrMacinyasha

ERIFNOMI said:


> I've yet to do a time lapse mostly because I don't have a way to hold my phone still for a long time. If only I had a car mount...


I used the ExoMount and got it off Amazon when it was pretty cheap (<US$20). Only downside is the phone tends to vibrate in my car as that ball-joint is 100% steady even when tightened. But for a time-lapse or just putting the phone in car mode, it's sufficient.


----------



## Jconner05

Stuck at work.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Jconner05 said:


> Stuck at work.
> 
> View attachment 20716
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I think the Verizon store here has the exact same floor. They must have bought a shitload of that carpet.


----------



## bignasty407

Picture says it all haha at a coral store with my fruitfone friend

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## triumphrider




----------



## skyskioc

Sea World San Diego last weekend.

Sent from my Bad Ass Galaxy Nexus


----------



## b33zu

Some good eats!!!!!


----------



## b33zu

My son always watches me play call of duty modern warfare 3. He came up to me and said " look daddy its just like the gun in your game."


----------



## skyskioc

@B33zu, what time do we eat ? Looks amazing. Loves me some shishkabab. Sorry for the crappy spelling. Lol

Sent from my Bad Ass Galaxy Nexus


----------



## spacecasespiff

joemagistro said:


> That's cool. I'm a detailer for an Infiniti dealer in cali
> My babyyyyy
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## auxiliarypie




----------



## enzoem

Just the other day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI

enzoem said:


> Just the other day.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


HDR?


----------



## mzrdisi

Amazing, oddly warm weather in northern IL...


----------



## enzoem

ERIFNOMI said:


> HDR?


I think I did use the hdr camera app, the free version. Wasn't sure if it counts, I'll put up a pic from the stock camera.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## enzoem

Stock camera app using the pano setting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## the kid escobar

A few pictures I have from my time with my Nexus, good times.














































Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI

enzoem said:


> I think I did use the hdr camera app, the free version. Wasn't sure if it counts, I'll put up a pic from the stock camera.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You can tell because there are two buses inside of one another and half of a car again in front of itself. I'd say it counts though. You did use your phone after all.


----------



## zwade01

My middle child stuck in the grass his first time on a bike. I snapped this picture while shooting a video. It's probably my favorite feature on this phone.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot

I already have a few shots on this page, but I drew a picture and took a picture of it, and frankly it looks better on my phone than it does for real. Tweaked a few things to make the color standout, only had highlighters at the time.

View attachment 20763


Btw, pretty little diesels.  I'm a little familiar with the Detroit scene. 








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiftyshadee

Vacation 







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## therent

A few shots from around the house.


----------



## the kid escobar

+1 for Yuengling

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Willie

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mcbrocker

On a Suzuki (busa) at Daytona Bikeweek

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## THEFILLTER

Some bomb Christmas lunch at my girls parents..still makes the mouth water haha.










Thats my baby. My e-cigarette, Vape all day!


----------



## Marathonman

Top of the Eiffel Tower in Vegas
And a few of my girls

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Video, but still.


----------



## boldfilter




----------



## shibbdroid

throwbot said:


> I already have a few shots on this page, but I drew a picture and took a picture of it, and frankly it looks better on my phone than it does for real. Tweaked a few things to make the color standout, only had highlighters at the time.
> 
> View attachment 20763
> 
> 
> Btw, pretty little diesels.  I'm a little familiar with the Detroit scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Right on man, I'm about 2 hours north of detroit, pinconning if you've ever heard of pinconning paralyzer. I'll update some pics of the crop on here as time goes by. I pull almost 2 pounds per 1000w light with co2 enrichment. I'll have some pretty nug shots in a few weeks. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shibbdroid

well these aren't the chrome but this was my last run. All are qleaner and jacks cleaner. Pulled 27.8 ounces from these 6 beauties.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gardobus

Dad and his friend cutting a hole in my car's trunk.


----------



## antintyty

I fish in some small tournaments here in South GA...won big fish that day!!









We went to lunch with the fam to celebrate my ma-in-laws b-day, had fun with my nephew...lol


----------



## antintyty

shibbdroid said:


> well these aren't the chrome but this was my last run. All are qleaner and jacks cleaner. Pulled 27.8 ounces from these 6 beauties.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


you people make me plain sick!! HAHA!!

sick in way that I don't live in a medicinal state that is!!


----------



## THEFILLTER

antintyty said:


> you people make me plain sick!! HAHA!!
> 
> sick in way that I don't live in a medicinal state that is!!


I'm right there with you buddy! Haha.


----------



## ncdub

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## jayfried

Baby humming birds in my backyard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Willie

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Willie said:


> View attachment 20902
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That's actually a decent pano. Only a few spots that are exposed differently than the overall exposure. Pretty impressed by this actually.


----------



## krio




----------



## gardobus

A necklace/beads that a coworker gave to me from a trip to NOLA.


----------



## doobie711

Thank you krio. I will +1 the hell out of some puppies. also filters on stock while friend plays with instagram.


----------



## sprovo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

doesnt take pictures into water very well lol


----------



## sprovo

Sent from my Ga







laxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cantcurecancer




----------



## psycho_maniac

wtf is that? lol


----------



## cantcurecancer

psycho_maniac said:


> wtf is that? lol


A toothbrush


----------



## psycho_maniac

pretty powerful toothbrush


----------



## Lchupacabras

Smart phones for all~!

Edited a bit (cropped) within QuickPic.


----------



## WhataSpaz

cantcurecancer said:


>


Samsung...series 5? I need a new laptop


----------



## synysterxj




----------



## foister82

Complete darkness flash test

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cantcurecancer

WhataSpaz said:


> Samsung...series 5? I need a new laptop


Series 9  I recommend waiting for the Asus UX31A though...


----------



## gardobus

not bad @ complete darkness test


----------



## fadepoint89

Glad to see a Glock in the mix



Marathonman said:


> Top of the Eiffel Tower in Vegas
> And a few of my girls
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ruvy01

Gotta love Florida

















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## hazard209




----------



## Robstunner

Panoramic via stock app, others via HDR Camera:


----------



## doobie711

How could you not love this camera?


----------



## shibbdroid

18" bent neck root white label 5mm thick with a rasta label 5mm thick ash catcher. I just ordered two diffuser down stems from my local shop for both the ash catcher and the bong. Almost a 700$ piece.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz

New car


----------



## GrandMasterB

WhataSpaz said:


> New car


Nice car!! But your state has some *C*_r_Az_*Y*_ license plates!


----------



## WhataSpaz

GrandMasterB said:


> Nice car!! But your state has some *C*_r_Az_*Y*_ license plates!


Yeah but they're very patriotic: D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## qwirked

Watch #6


----------



## mentose457

Colt Gold Cup National Match 1911









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot

Wow. Marley would be proud! Looks like green crack in the chalice.

signature sauce.


----------



## throwbot

WhataSpaz said:


> New car


Hah, you're like a celebrity with your tags inked out.

I have a cobalt, I got it right before they stopped making them and started making those cruizes and I was sooooo pissed when I saw the app that they had where you can start your car and hit your alarm and stuff from the car. Have you tried that yet? Do they make it for android?

signature sauce.


----------



## kochoid

Installed instagrim, took this photo, realized I'm not gay, then uninstalled that iOS crap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457

kochoid said:


> Installed instagrim, took this photo, realized I'm not gay, then uninstalled that iOS crap.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


iFail to understand why instagram is so popular. IMO the filters are hideous. I automatically associate instagram pictures with hipsters and wanna-be photogs.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

mentose457 said:


> iFail to understand why instagram is so popular. IMO the filters are hideous. I automatically associate instagram pictures with hipsters and wanna-be photogs.


If you understand photography, you can pull off some cool stuff. But a lot of the users are just hipsters making low contrast black and white photos.


----------



## WhataSpaz

throwbot said:


> Hah, you're like a celebrity with your tags inked out.
> 
> I have a cobalt, I got it right before they stopped making them and started making those cruizes and I was sooooo pissed when I saw the app that they had where you can start your car and hit your alarm and stuff from the car. Have you tried that yet? Do they make it for android?
> 
> signature sauce.


Hahaha its definitely an upgrade from my pos grand am but I haven't tried the app. Isn't it just that Chevy app or something like that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shibbdroid

throwbot said:


> Wow. Marley would be proud! Looks like green crack in the chalice.
> 
> signature sauce.


wow sir good job. That's exactly what it is. Not my favorite strain but a decent one. Super lemon haze is the best

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mentose457

ERIFNOMI said:


> If you understand photography, you can pull off some cool stuff. But a lot of the users are just hipsters making low contrast black and white photos.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

I understand photography fine. IMO, good photography isn't adding filters (heavy Photoshop). Good photography is obtained by good composition and interesting angles and subjects. Again just my opinion.


----------



## SPjetrovic

NYC 4/2012

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterEff

I guess its time for me to post something in this thread. I took this lying down and looking up in my back yard.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Zalyia38

Here's a few from Seattle.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Zalyia38

And my baby.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## un4givablelol

Yea. Jim Beam got Instagramed. Didn't taste any different though.

Sent from my G-Nex


----------



## DASHER

From the roof of Good Samaritan hospital.


----------



## Milyenair

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ncdub

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## sprovo




----------



## boldfilter




----------



## throwbot

WhataSpaz said:


> Hahaha its definitely an upgrade from my pos grand am but I haven't tried the app. Isn't it just that Chevy app or something like that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Dude are you kidding me you haven't tried it! I'm pretty sure its free and it is either the "my Chevy" app or just called onstar. I was sooo pissed when it came out, BC the cruze replaced the cobalt and they don't have it for the cobalt. Not to mention it looks so much better than the cobalt lol.

If I had that app I would be just like the guy in the commercial, using it all the time just for fun.

"You cannot kill what you did not create".


----------



## Ballocaust

These little dudes are everywhere at my house. Taken with my gnex and camera 360 with the tilt-shift effect.


----------



## micro23

Since nobody is doing pano's


----------



## un4givablelol

I have a panorama.










This one is of my little girl at 13 months with a bottle of water...By the look on her face you'd think it was vodka. Hahahaha she's a hoot.










Sent from my Axiom Patient Zer0 G-Nex


----------



## micro23

I wish there was a way to save high quality pano's. It seems to really lower the quality. I want a high res one...


----------



## mooread

Checking on the horses Easter morning in Arkansas.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot

Haha, what a hilarious little girl man.

"you cannot kill what you did not create".


----------



## bonzai299

Sunset at Sanibel Island, FL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RainyDay

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sprovo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz

Truth: I've been addicted to Instagram since day 1.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## killthehippies

Star Wars exhibit with stock camera, i think








work in progress pedal board, instagrammed








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

killthehippies said:


> Star Wars exhibit with stock camera, i think
> View attachment 22687
> 
> 
> work in progress pedal board, instagrammed
> View attachment 22688
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I've got a Dime Wah as well. That thing is beastly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Chocu1a

My girl Gert in the back yard. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skyskioc

Just a pic from the park we were visiting

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## killthehippies

MR H3LLMAN said:


> I've got a Dime Wah as well. That thing is beastly.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


it definitely is, but i'm still having trouble dialing in a sound that i like. i'm still hunting for a QZ1, i love the sound of a notched wah pedal.


----------



## jr313

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

killthehippies said:


> it definitely is, but i'm still having trouble dialing in a sound that i like. i'm still hunting for a QZ1, i love the sound of a notched wah pedal.


Haha feel free to pm me on that. I've been playing guitar for 17 years. Nothing matches a QZ1. Hendrix wah is quite nice as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457




----------



## Athorax

OM NOM NOM


----------



## CC16177

Dog park!










Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gomorrah

Athorax said:


> OM NOM NOM


Where do you live that you're eating all that green chile?!? Damn that looks good.


----------



## Athorax

gomorrah said:


> Where do you live that you're eating all that green chile?!? Damn that looks good.


New Mexico, haha. It is the one thing we do right.


----------



## mentose457

I really like the 0 shutter lag...

These were taken while going ~15mph.


----------



## reverepats

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeffro2607

My wife and daughter

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kevincat3556

Sent from a thing with a screen and a camera and a battery and a name of Galaxy Nexus

Gangster nephew


----------



## SPjetrovic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using TT- 2
Paramount Building NYC


----------



## tharris297

Brandy performing at a private event sponsored by American Honda ... I Love LA!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## micro23

Backstage view from the Raekwon concert


----------



## tanknspank

Took this while it was raining yesterday.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SwiftLegend

Caught this one when we were driving away. If anyone could tell me the year, greatly appreciated
















Night shot of a statue somewhere in Sarasota (I forget where)









Worst part of the trip, delayed in DC for 4 hours. When booking a flight, there should be a section to put passenger height, because a 6'1 guy doesn't fit nicely in a 5'11 plane -.-









Full images


----------



## sprovo




----------



## spacecasespiff

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## DrMacinyasha

My parents left their dog with me last week. She was particularly lazy one cold day...


----------



## vanhoud

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz

vanhoud said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I wanted to get one of those but I settled for a Cruze hahah it's an Elantra right?


----------



## hacku

2013 Nissan GT-R Black Edition. This car is a beast and I get to drive it again tomorrow at the track... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanhoud

WhataSpaz said:


> I wanted to get one of those but I settled for a Cruze hahah it's an Elantra right?


It's the sonata. Elantra is a lot smaller 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz

Muh babes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SPjetrovic

Porsche limo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

As close as I could get before it flew away.


----------



## eviljonny1991

Dude nice car.be nice to ur baby okeiii LOL

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boldfilter




----------



## foister82

Camera 123
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Karnaj

Waiting on a bridge lift 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Karnaj

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hacku

Obama wanted change...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

Karnaj said:


> Waiting on a bridge lift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This is gonna sound mildly outrageous, but I happen to know the owner of that red Honda in front you.

I'm located in Vancouver.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gardobus

blaineevans said:


> This is gonna sound mildly outrageous, but I happen to know the owner of that red Honda in front you.
> 
> I'm located in Vancouver.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


datSmallWorld


----------



## CaucasianAsian

Walking back to work after my break. :3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gardobus

Jack:


----------



## mentose457

Cedar Breaks.









I haz no sig


----------



## kameleongt

Sorry if pics are to big

















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz

At work, boreddd but I got a new mouse lol. Courtesy of HDR Camera+


----------



## cantcurecancer

not an impressive photo at all, but the bizarre quotation marks make me lol


----------



## nklenchik

Some asshole hit my car!


----------



## skynet11

WhataSpaz said:


> I wanted to get one of those but I settled for a Cruze hahah it's an Elantra right?


No, that's a Sonata


----------



## blayk

Delicious pizza and girlfriend









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergej931

FC Basel Swiss Championship Celebration last Weekend.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Awexit76

Sweetest puppy ever

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## thesoldier

Squeakie and Chase, not related but you'd swear they're brothers.










A nice mural I saw while in Florida earlier this year.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dshoe

My huge cube. 









And a decent shot of some headphones.









AND a controller shot.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## anekdotos

Links cause when I did whole pictures it blew up the whole thread.










http://i.imgur.com/17HLf.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/PSeIy.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/DylEp.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/co6Td.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/79sn3.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/XnbfQ.jpg


----------



## luigi90210

that a pic of my new 370z
its not the best but for a photo that took like 4 seconds to take it isnt bad


----------



## GrandMasterB

anekdotos said:


> Links cause when I did whole pictures it blew up the whole thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/17HLf.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/PSeIy.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/DylEp.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/co6Td.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/79sn3.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/XnbfQ.jpg


That panoramic is unfreaking believable. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## yarly

GrandMasterB said:


> That panoramic is unfreaking believable. Thank you so much for posting.


I'd like to know where it was taken (or better yet, what the building in disrepair was).


----------



## GrandMasterB

yarly said:


> I'd like to know where it was taken (or better yet, what the building in disrepair was).


Exactly. I got chills examining the structure, imaging all the years of history that must have taken place and feeling amazed its still standing looking at the condition of it.


----------



## DirgeExtinction

Lolol, this was such a fail:


----------



## doobie711

I didn't know if you guys had heard about the celestial phenomenon from tonight. 
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:24074]


----------



## WhataSpaz

doobie711 said:


> I didn't know if you guys had heard about the celestial phenomenon from tonight.


Where were you, right next to it!? Haha


----------



## mentose457

doobie711 said:


> I didn't know if you guys had heard about the celestial phenomenon from tonight.


----------



## yarly

WhataSpaz said:


> Where were you, right next to it!? Haha


Yeah, it was and is nowhere near as large where I am. It's bright, but it's not really any bigger than normal.


----------



## nklenchik

@Mentose457

Holy shit man that's amazing


----------



## mentose457

nklenchik said:


> @Mentose457
> 
> Holy shit man that's amazing


The thread title doesn't say anything about what camera...







That was taken with my dslr... My phone ones will be up shortly... nevermind they turned out crappy...


----------



## nklenchik

mentose457 said:


> The thread title doesn't say anything about what camera...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was taken with my dslr... My phone ones will be up shortly... nevermind they turned out crappy...


I was gonna say! But touche


----------



## mentose457

This _*WAS*_ taken with my camera...


----------



## kameleongt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Executor

My grandmother trying to figure out the camera on my brother's phone so she could take a picture of him.










Pano shot of Lake Sule in Rochelle, IL.


----------



## Pakmann2k

Punta Cana, Dominican Republic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz

Wonderful walk today

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz

And another one... Love this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

mentose457 said:


> Punta Cana, Dominican Republic
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I've been to Dom Rep before a few times and it is absolutely gorgeous there!!


----------



## jHutch

I don't have a nex, but I gotta say- if that shot of the moon was taken with a phone, I envy that camera! I've tried a few times with my dx and never had one half that clear







haha


----------



## Mustang302LX

jHutch said:


> I don't have a nex, but I gotta say- if that shot of the moon was taken with a phone, I envy that camera! I've tried a few times with my dx and never had one half that clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


Yeah I tried last night with my GNex and it looked bad.


----------



## mentose457

Mustang302LX said:


> The thread title doesn't say anything about what camera...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was taken with my dslr... My phone ones will be up shortly... nevermind they turned out crappy...


----------



## TRE_588

My puppy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SPjetrovic

NYC From Times Square










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## chaco

the moon pic EXIF data shows it was taken with a NIkon 3100... so nope, no GNEX on that one


----------



## GrandMasterB

mentose457 said:


> the moon pic EXIF data shows it was taken with a NIkon 3100... so nope, no GNEX on that one


Oy!


----------



## masri1987

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeremycase00

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CaucasianAsian

chaco said:


> the moon pic EXIF data shows it was taken with a NIkon 3100... so nope, no GNEX on that one


I'm sure most of us wouldn't have believed that BS. lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr313

Mexican parade on cinco de mayo in Detroit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## basian mile

Germany,Eifel,Rursee
Wonderfull Place

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergej931

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jj515viyk5736uc/2012-03-03%2010.43.20.jpg

Grindelwald / Switzerland / Mountain Panorama.


----------



## LIVINTALL

Maui pics from last months trip. I use Cameraics+ works great!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457

sergej931 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jj515viyk5736uc/2012-03-03%2010.43.20.jpg
> 
> Grindelwald / Switzerland / Mountain Panorama.


I did the design for the zipline there.

I haz no sig


----------



## MikereDD

Pic from work and a pic of my dog.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

I love my job.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DirgeExtinction




----------



## sergej931

mentose457 said:


> I did the design for the zipline there.
> 
> I haz no sig


Sorry - what do u mean?


----------



## Spotmark

Lady Slipper


----------



## Spotmark

My 1980 Motobecane Super Mirage.


----------



## MikereDD

Lunch

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Adelos

Made me laugh.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## MikereDD

Backyard garden mmmm veggies!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz

MikereDD said:


> Lunch
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That looks so healthy!


----------



## gardobus

Mmm In N Out


----------



## bawb3

Is that a big Kahuna burger?


----------



## MikereDD

WhataSpaz said:


> Is that a big Kahuna burger?


In-n-Out double double animal style & animal fries. clog the ole ticker food.


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me

Just another day of fishing coming to an end 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gardobus

MikereDD said:


> I eat fairly healthy most the time but I have to spoil myself sometimes. x)
> 
> In-n-Out double double animal style & animal fries. clog the ole ticker food.


omg animal fries! WANT


----------



## BlackDobe

My woof. Relaxing in the sun after finding out she has a tumor.


----------



## mentose457

BlackDobe said:


> My woof. Relaxing in the sun after finding out she has a tumor.


That sucks. We had a dog die of a tumor.


----------



## AndroidChakra

mentose457 said:


> That sucks. We had a dog die of a tumor.


We're hoping for the best at this point for my dog too. Sucks because outside of a tumor my dog is in very good health & is overly active for a beast her age.


----------



## Chocu1a

My boxer chillin' in the back yard. She recently recovered from having a tumor removed from her back leg. She is all good, now.


----------



## MikereDD

Pics of the presses I operate.
Kodak 5 color press.CMYK + Spot color/protection UV/gloss coat
and my old Ford,


----------



## FormeriPhoney

My pup.


----------



## ficklecycler

DirgeExtinction said:


> View attachment 24550
> 
> View attachment 24551


You're not in Charleston, SC are you?

edit. damn, can't reference your photo.


----------



## Dshoe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Having fun at work 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

I have one these everyday on the way to work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gardobus

What is it? I can tell its from JitB but dunno what it is.


----------



## MikereDD

Oreo cookie milkshake

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz

She's growing up so fast!


----------



## Mustang302LX

What car is that?


----------



## WhataSpaz

Mustang302LX said:


> What car is that?


Chevy Cruze. I was actually kinda pissed when I drove my mom's new Camry yesterday because I can stream multimedia through bluetooth in hers, but I can only use it as a phone in mine


----------



## Mustang302LX

WhataSpaz said:


> Chevy Cruze. I was actually kinda pissed when I drove my mom's new Camry yesterday because I can stream multimedia through bluetooth in hers, but I can only use it as a phone in mine


Ahhh that sucks. My buddy got a new Sonata and I streamed music in his car now I need that ability lol.


----------



## WhataSpaz

It's so cool without using an auxiliary chord. HDR


----------



## Mustang302LX

WhataSpaz said:


> It's so cool without using an auxiliary chord. HDR


Exactly! Probably harder on battery but it's also nice skipping tracks on the phone via the deck instead of grabbing phone.


----------



## davey11

Friends iPhone 3gs









Transmitted wirelessly via Tapatalk2


----------



## Cloud Nine

davey11 said:


> Friends iPhone 3gs
> Transmitted wirelessly via Tapatalk2


What a shame, not.


----------



## davey11

Amazingly, it works fine. The button presses and swipes are ok. It's hard to see shit. And when you drag ur fingernail over it you know it's effed up.

Transmitted wirelessly via Tapatalk2


----------



## CaucasianAsian

GNex camera

















GNex camera with HDR+
















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

The back of Neo's head and John Carter's pooch.
Bored watching movies.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## THEFILLTER

My dad bought this midget grill and uses every time we cookout. Surprisingly it cooks pretty well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

*grabs plate and waits*

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reverepats

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirgeExtinction

ficklecycler said:


> You're not in Charleston, SC are you?
> 
> edit. damn, can't reference your photo.


Nope.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kid 2.0

in about 8 to 10 hours it will be nom nom nom time


----------



## THEFILLTER

Reppin rootzwiki on the new galaxy tabs at work. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kid 2.0

THEFILLTER said:


> Reppin rootzwiki on the new galaxy tabs at work.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


every time i go in to Verizon i put Rootzwiki on all the phones i can and put it on the rooting guild lol


----------



## THEFILLTER

I'm the same way. Whats wrong with wanting to further peoples education...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457

The eclipse from behind my real camera through the welder glass...


----------



## js1n3m

mentose457 said:


> The eclipse from behind my real camera through the welder glass...


That's awesome! You have any more?!


----------



## mentose457

js1n3m said:


> That's awesome! You have any more?!


A couple from my real camera...



























I haz no sig


----------



## coldconfession13

WhataSpaz said:


> Chevy Cruze. I was actually kinda pissed when I drove my mom's new Camry yesterday because I can stream multimedia through bluetooth in hers, but I can only use it as a phone in mine


You should upgrade the radio so you can use bluetooth streaming audio


----------



## WhataSpaz

coldconfession13 said:


> You should upgrade the radio so you can use bluetooth streaming audio


As in the entire thing? That sounds like a like a lot of work lol


----------



## thesoldier

WhataSpaz said:


> As in the entire thing? That sounds like a like a lot of work lol


Putting in a new head unit is no fun lol. Its different for each car though, so some are much easier. Maybe you can buy a Bluetooth adapter? My head unit is "Bluetooth ready" but I need an adapter to make it work with my phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz

thesoldier said:


> Putting in a new head unit is no fun lol. Its different for each car though, so some are much easier. Maybe you can buy a Bluetooth adapter? My head unit is "Bluetooth ready" but I need an adapter to make it work with my phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I feel like the only way it can get better is if I install a touch screen, and those are ridiculously expensive haha


----------



## boldfilter




----------



## FormeriPhoney




----------



## THEFILLTER

WhataSpaz said:


> I feel like the only way it can get better is if I install a touch screen, and those are ridiculously expensive haha


It all just depends if your car takes a single din or double din head unit. The newer Kenwood units actually recognize android as a media player and do Bluetooth media streaming very well. Putting in a head unit is only as hard as you make it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gardobus

thesoldier said:


> Putting in a new head unit is no fun lol.


I've put HUs in a Crown Vic, three different models of Chevy full-size trucks, an S10, a Tracker, and a Nissan. So far they've all been easy. 

None of those have been very new though, the newer vehicle interiors look like they'd be real "fun" to take apart.


----------



## throwbot

THEFILLTER said:


> It all just depends if your car takes a single din or double din head unit. The newer Kenwood units actually recognize android as a media player and do Bluetooth media streaming very well. Putting in a head unit is only as hard as you make it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm gonna have to get a new stereo too. A bee flew in my car and they scare the shit out of my little girl. I usually don't kill them but it came in my window really fast and was headed towards her side and I didn't really think about it and just punched the bee into my dash. I actually punched it right into my stereo and it doesn't look broken at all but it won't turn on and the time won't even show anymore. I guess something broke internally.

Mine is a double din and I def want to get another one. So what do I have to do to make sure I get blue tooth working if. I get a new one? I've always just used the chord, but its nice hopping in your car and having your music automatically recognized.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier

THEFILLTER said:


> A bee flew in my car and they scare the shit out of my little girl.
> 
> Mine is a double din and I def want to get another one. So what do I have to do to make sure I get blue tooth working if. I get a new one? I've always just used the chord, but its nice hopping in your car and having your music automatically recognized.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Man I reeeeeeaallly hate bees lol, I would have been scared shitless.

My understanding is that the head unit has to be "Bluetooth capable" or whatever. Mine is "Bluetooth ready" but I need to buy an adapter which is $150 for it to work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monky_1

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dshoe

monky_1 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


is that last one Mr Awesome?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mentose457

Dshoe said:


> is that last one Mr Awesome?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Couldn't be. It isn't a picture of me.  J/K


----------



## Dshoe

mentose457 said:


> Couldn't be. It isn't a picture of me.  J/K


Lol Mr Awesome. Reminds me of The King of Kong.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## miketoasty

Just a fishy at the aquarium.


----------



## THEFILLTER

throwbot said:


> I'm gonna have to get a new stereo too. A bee flew in my car and they scare the shit out of my little girl. I usually don't kill them but it came in my window really fast and was headed towards her side and I didn't really think about it and just punched the bee into my dash. I actually punched it right into my stereo and it doesn't look broken at all but it won't turn on and the time won't even show anymore. I guess something broke internally.
> 
> Mine is a double din and I def want to get another one. So what do I have to do to make sure I get blue tooth working if. I get a new one? I've always just used the chord, but its nice hopping in your car and having your music automatically recognized.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just make sure the head unit is Bluetooth compatible. Change the source on the head unit to Bluetooth and let the magic happen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

Who's hungry?
Cornbread like granny made it!
MmmmmMmmmmm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RAZNKANE

Only in KY! LOL


----------



## MikereDD

RAZNKANE said:


> Only in KY! LOL


XD~~~~~

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## THEFILLTER

Hot summer day = bud light lime

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gardobus

THEFILLTER said:


> Hot summer day = bud light lime
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I like BL Lime quite a bit. Picked up Miller Chill last time and it's definitely not as tasty.


----------



## hacku

Got to drive this little gem the other day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

*slams shake & starts work day*

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr

shibbdroid said:


> 18" bent neck root white label 5mm thick with a rasta label 5mm thick ash catcher. I just ordered two diffuser down stems from my local shop for both the ash catcher and the bong. Almost a 700$ piece.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nice set up! Where's the volcano?


----------



## brkshr

His & Hers Jeeps... and my GF in her '51 M38 w/ 327 Chevy small block


----------



## blaineevans

There goes the few hours of sun we had today in WA, incoming thunderstorms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sonnydroid

Sushi I had a few days back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## un4givablelol

Fishing early this morning. Caught this fat girl.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia

Fire it up...
I burn myself SOOOO many times on this thing....
From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## Ballocaust




----------



## THEFILLTER

I don't wanna be a sap but I proposed to my girl today and I took this. Honestly the picture of the ring came out great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ashclepdia

THEFILLTER said:


> I don't wanna be a sap but I proposed to my girl today and I took this. Honestly the picture of the ring came out great.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Honestly, yes it did
Very nice
Congratulations!

From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## binglejellsx2

I cheated:

"Homecoming"









"The Perfect Storm"









...hey, no one said they had to be raw photos.


----------



## Dshoe

shibbdroid said:


> 18" bent neck root white label 5mm thick with a rasta label 5mm thick ash catcher. I just ordered two diffuser down stems from my local shop for both the ash catcher and the bong. Almost a 700$ piece.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Very nice piece (saw this from the guy who quoted it above me, had to say something). Roors are always legit.


----------



## THEFILLTER

Wait..is that a MR2? If so I havent seen one of those in years. (in reply to binglejellsx2 post)

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## PatHoge

Taken (and edited) with the stock camera app on my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## binglejellsx2

THEFILLTER said:


> Wait..is that a MR2? If so I havent seen one of those in years. (in reply to binglejellsx2 post)
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


Yep. It's a '91 turbo.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Cloud Nine

PatHoge said:


> Taken (and edited) with the stock camera app on my Galaxy Nexus.


That is gorgeous!


----------



## Mustang302LX

PatHoge said:


> Taken (and edited) with the stock camera app on my Galaxy Nexus.


And people say this camera sucks?!?! Wow that's badass!


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK

Teh dog of awesomeness

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez

AOKPxFR3AK said:


> Teh dog of awesomeness
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


Awww! Cute. Almost got a Pomeranian 2 weeks ago but he looked more like a lion which only added to his cuteness factor. Hyper too.........still sour I wasn't able to get him









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Coca-cola 600

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ddemlong




----------



## MikereDD

My took my dog with him today.
Some pics of him giving her a bath before they left.
She was sleeping! 
Pissed she got a wash but happy to get out of house.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boldfilter

#Beryl


----------



## gsxraddict

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haze69

binglejellsx2 said:


> I cheated:
> 
> "Homecoming"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Perfect Storm"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...hey, no one said they had to be raw photos.


Nice mr2 my buddy has one in the same color and that's a sexy lotus in the corner. What app did you use to achieve that lookon the pic?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PatHoge

Cloud Nine said:


> And people say this camera sucks?!?! Wow that's badass!


Thanks!  I agree, it's a pretty sweet shot!


----------



## gardobus

Jack pretending to be soda:










She so cray


----------



## binglejellsx2

Haze69 said:


> Nice mr2 my buddy has one in the same color and that's a sexy lotus in the corner. What app did you use to achieve that lookon the pic?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks! It's Photoshop CS5.


----------



## itsdollar

Some weekend grilling


----------



## FormeriPhoney

THEFILLTER said:


> I don't wanna be a sap but I proposed to my girl today and I took this. Honestly the picture of the ring came out great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


---
lol...same here but mine didnt come out as nice. Btw, I see they have the same french manacure stylez


----------



## Executor

Vertical pano shot of a huge tree at Franklin Creek Nature preserve in Franklin Grove, IL, with my brother for scale.









Macro shot of a damselfly, also at Franklin Creek.


----------



## foister82

Pic from work
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergej931

Basel. Rhein
.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## morbidz




----------



## Awexit76

Braves game this week

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## irvine32

In Cabo San Lucas

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## prevail70

A couple of mine...





































Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amathophobia

Wekiva Springs State Park
Longwood, FL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergej931

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## grinch

from the other night:


----------



## throwbot

Edit: not sure why it double posted

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot

My little Siamese kitten. This is as still as I could get her, lol.
View attachment 25628

Here's some of the other crew, snugglin.
View attachment 25629


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot

And here's my newest trophy. I really wanted Thor and hulk too but the GM of the theatre said he had them promised.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dshoe

Lake of the Ozarks for the weekend.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## blaineevans

throwbot said:


> My little Siamese kitten. This is as still as I could get her, lol.
> View attachment 25628
> 
> Here's some of the other crew, snugglin.
> View attachment 25629
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Good luck with that, broseph. Siamese' are a handful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot

blaineevans said:


> Good luck with that, broseph. Siamese' are a handful.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I know man she's the third one we've had. Her mom is solid black but her grandma was Siamese so somehow she had one. My girlfriend was so excited when she saw her come out, and I wasn't sure if it was a white one or a Siamese but her ears are getting dark now that she's two weeks old. But yeah, even when she was two days old you could tell she is more trouble than the rest.

It sucks tho man I've tried and tried getting good pictures of them with my gnex and even when they are completely still I have a hard time getting a good focus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JkdJEdi

Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans

throwbot said:


> I know man she's the third one we've had. Her mom is solid black but her grandma was Siamese so somehow she had one. My girlfriend was so excited when she saw her come out, and I wasn't sure if it was a white one or a Siamese but her ears are getting dark now that she's two weeks old. But yeah, even when she was two days old you could tell she is more trouble than the rest.
> 
> It sucks tho man I've tried and tried getting good pictures of them with my gnex and even when they are completely still I have a hard time getting a good focus.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I had 2 Siamese sisters (one now). Just give them a lot of attention, otherwise they get bored and terrorize shit. (Even more so than your "normal" cats, lol.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot

blaineevans said:


> I had 2 Siamese sisters (one now). Just give them a lot of attention, otherwise they get bored and terrorize shit. (Even more so than your "normal" cats, lol.)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I know what you mean man. And truuuuuuuust me the cats get plenty of attention. We have four and me and my girlfriend are huge animal lovers and our little girl Bella absolutely loves the sh*t out of them, lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nklenchik

Little jack and coke


----------



## Loki Stormbringer

Hot air balloon this morning.


----------



## gardobus

nklenchik said:


> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/3858/31789942045396309131095.jpg[img]
> 
> Little jack and coke
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> WANT.
> 
> might have a red stag n coke later


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Lunch.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dshoe

gardobus said:


> WANT.
> 
> might have a red stag n coke later


If it was Jack Herer I'd want some too.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## sprovo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gardobus

mmm beer


----------



## drose6102

Sunset @ my favorite bar

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

We picked up some quail over the weekend and built a house out of an old doghouse.
They're already laying eggs.
A pic of the garden. Greeeeeeeen

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Perf_white_gt

So so shots


----------



## Perf_white_gt




----------



## MikereDD

Perf_white_gt said:


>


woooohoooo Houston, Texas!
Say hi to my mom for me. xD


----------



## jr313

Today my daughter graduated with honors!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Lunch.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Everytime I open this thread that damn picture is at the top of the page and it makes me hungry. This thread needs to move on to the 38th page.

Edit: And there we go, fixed.


----------



## pdc419

Radiohead, playing paranoid Android. 6/6/12









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vcapezio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

Taken with my galaxy nexus camera, no effects or modification.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Hahahaha. My girlfriend drew this after seeing the AOKP boot ani.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gardobus

unicorn
with wings
and penis horn
and chicken/turkey tail

:notbad:


----------



## cbutt

One from vacation in Aruba. 
One from my job last night... making tricolor/rainbow cookies...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

Some more pics of the quails.
We just built a large house for them in the garden. 
Pic of some of their eggs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

MikereDD said:


> Some more pics of the quails.
> We just built a large house for them in the garden.
> Pic of some of their eggs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Dinner?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457

MikereDD said:


> Some more pics of the quails.
> We just built a large house for them in the garden.
> Pic of some of their eggs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


/grabs Browning B2000 from safe...


----------



## yarly

MikereDD said:


> Some more pics of the quails.
> We just built a large house for them in the garden.
> Pic of some of their eggs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Wish I could get that close to any birds I try to take photos of (but it does help when they're in a cage, lol). Northern Cardinal I saw when I was out running today at the park. Obviously no intentions of eating him though.


----------



## nklenchik

First clockwork wipe on the new tablet a few days ago 6/8/12


----------



## MikereDD

blaineevans said:


> Wish I could get that close to any birds I try to take photos of (but it does help when they're in a cage, lol). Northern Cardinal I saw when I was out running today at the park. Obviously no intentions of eating him though.


@blaineevans
Eventually we'll eat them, till then just the eggs
Getting some ducks next week.

@yarly
 cages do help.
You want to either sit in an area camera ready to snap a pic of birds since movement will make them fly away or a good camera with $$$ lens.

@mentose457
This bird has her eye on you. :0

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackDobe

"They took my bone..... I took their lives."


----------



## Chocu1a

Someone launching a hot air balloon in the neighborhood


----------



## mothy

Here is my view of the High Park fire happening in CO


----------



## gardobus

awesome pic

not awesome fire


----------



## irvine32

Pic of a house in Manhattan Beach, CA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gardobus

Some goodies I found while cleaning out my old closet at my parents house:


----------



## yarly

gardobus said:


> Some goodies I found while cleaning out my old closet at my parents house:


Super Nintendo Doom, lol. Crippled Doom without pixelated blood or a shotgun that fired like a shotgun, yay. Hopefully you got to play it on PC at a later time.


----------



## TheShamrock7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mothy

gardobus said:


> awesome pic
> 
> not awesome fire


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Yeah almost 40000 acres with no containment. 3rd wildfire in that area in the last 6 weeks.


----------



## Kid 2.0

fresh butthole burners and squash from the garden


----------



## gardobus

yarly said:


> Super Nintendo Doom, lol. Crippled Doom without pixelated blood or a shotgun that fired like a shotgun, yay. Hopefully you got to play it on PC at a later time.


Later time?!? Played it on PC long before SNES.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

reverepats said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


WHY IS MY DOG AT YOUR HOUSE!?
I'm a bit late to this post, but that looks almost exactly like my dog when he was a puppy. He even puts his head between his feet like that. Now he has a darker colored saddle and his chin is a bit white, but damn they look close.


----------



## kameleongt

Getting ready for them zombies
Sent from my Gnex


----------



## msburr87

Road to hana

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

gardobus said:


> Later time?!? Played it on PC long before SNES.


I just figured if opted for that, you must not have had a PC, lol


----------



## MikereDD

TheShamrock7 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


XD Oink
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackDobe

A mantis I captured at work.


----------



## Turdbogls

one i shot just a couple days ago. found him chillin on my water pipes outside my garage. i think he liked the camera.


----------



## kameleongt

Spent fathers day at Disneyland/California adventure. Carland feels like your in the movie with a whole lot of other people and few cara.

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## kompressorv12

MY baby


----------



## hazard209

Some of the artwork on the walls of the warehouse at work.


----------



## throwbot

Wow those are some cool tags. Here's the baby now that she's a little older.















And here's one of her brothers. They are half Siamese and so they have the dark tips on their face and paws and tails but the rest of their body is grey. They look really cool.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Awexit76

Sent from my Motorola Droid Nexus


----------



## MikereDD

One of my print jobs today. XD puppy rehab

And I'm still on my shake a day diet.








For only 2.99$ a day I can teach you how to maintain a slim 165lb

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackDobe

My baby mantis feeding. It unleashed the fury!


----------



## sergej931

An android is watchin european football championships

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jeremycase00

Saw this in the grocery store, couldn't resist.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe

jeremycase00 said:


> Saw this in the grocery store, couldn't resist.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Only the English would come up with such a name for a delicious treat.


----------



## WhataSpaz

throwbot said:


> Wow those are some cool tags. Here's the baby now that she's a little older.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Omg cuteness overload! Haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457

BlackDobe said:


> Only the English would come up with such a name for a delicious treat.


Cock suckers. I mean dick eaters. It doesnt sound good any way you say it.


----------



## Mustang302LX

sergej931 said:


> View attachment 26696
> 
> 
> An android is watchin european football championships
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes!!! But who is he cheering for??


----------



## inc21

A small scenery of Chicago's docks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergej931

Mustang302LX said:


> Yes!!! But who is he cheering for??


England .... I hope


----------



## MikereDD

mentose457 said:


> Cock suckers. I mean dick eaters. It doesnt sound good any way you say it.


XD I still die laughing when I chat with Brit friends and they say brb gonna go smoke a ***.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enzoem

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## bridaddy69

My little girl...


----------



## ncdub

Found this little guy in my office. 2nd day he has been chillin with me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## JeremySoftBeard

Here's a picture I took of the inside of my girlfriend's Ramune® bottle.


----------



## Mustang302LX

sergej931 said:


> England .... I hope


Ewwww boooo lol. I'm pulling for Italy!


----------



## Kid 2.0

my new boom stick


----------



## sergej931

Mustang302LX said:


> Ewwww boooo lol. I'm pulling for Italy!


England will finish their journey in the quarterfinals.


----------



## iwanaleya

One from a recent Giants game.










Sent from my LTE enabled personal mobile telecommunication device.


----------



## kameleongt

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot

WhataSpaz said:


> Omg cuteness overload! Haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I know man they are too sweet. Poor things are staying in my little girls room and she just can't leave then alone, lol. All of them are sweet as could be but everyone always gives the Siamese all the attention. Still working on a name for her, I'm thinking Fiona.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

One of my favorite bands, Blair Crimmins and the Hookers. Saw them at The Goat Farm Art Center in Atlanta last night with my girlfriend for her birthday.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ms0chez

A my pic of my baby from last night. I call her to bed and I look up to see this.


----------



## slckgky

Last weekend at Legoland, Danmark. 
Star Wars Days


----------



## MikereDD

Quails got a new home and now for the chickens.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

More.
And the drinking fuel that aided in the craftwork

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pressguy27

Took the boy fishing when we went camping

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

After Party Animal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Some close-up pics of the quails, went inside and sat with them.
 friendly little birds but fast as fuckall I have to always pay attention going in and out because they will hop thru to freedom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

MikereDD said:


> Some close-up pics of the quails, went inside and sat with them.
> friendly little birds but fast as fuckall I have to always pay attention going in and out because they will hop thru to freedom.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hungry.


----------



## nklenchik

Poker last night


----------



## Kickasz23

From the top of shiti field last row section 536.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot

nklenchik said:


> Poker last night


Dude that kid on the left, is his name William O'Donnell? I swear to god I lived in Costa rica with that kid for two years.

Btw quail guy, some of those pics of the quails turned out really nice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nklenchik

throwbot said:


> Dude that kid on the left, is his name William O'Donnell? I swear to god I lived in Costa rica with that kid for two years.
> 
> Btw quail guy, some of those pics of the quails turned out really nice.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hahah Stefano, unless he has a twin brother that he hasn't told me about 

Here's 2 more pics I took last week, probably the best looking ones out of the rest of them haha


----------



## MikereDD

Kid 2.0 said:


> my new boom stick


Shop Smart, Shop S Mart!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD

Days over, chickens house ready.
Also a pic of a human bird.
There were*eep*countrygrammar* 8 of them going at like fighter pilots, ran to get my phone and this was only one left.
Guess he is the boss.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mentose457

throwbot said:


> Dude that kid on the left, is his name William O'Donnell? I swear to god I lived in Costa rica with that kid for two years.
> 
> Btw quail guy, some of those pics of the quails turned out really nice.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What did you do in Costa Rica? I spent some time in South America. It was pretty cool. The poverty down there really puts things in perspective. We have it good here.


----------



## throwbot

I went to a private school down there. And yeah they don't have much money but I think they are the lucky ones who are really free. In America, we say we are free but we really aren't. It's just one big system; banks, taxes, irs-- it seems like up here we are constantly trying to stay in front of a big wheel turning behind us, like Indiana Jones when he's running from that boulder. Down there life moves slow. Its nice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## THEFILLTER

My fiance had my phone while I was fishing at the river house. Pretty decent shot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## micro23

I like to use these two pictures because of the great quality despide the light conditions.


----------



## Kid 2.0

MikereDD said:


> Shop Smart, Shop S Mart!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


thats right, i knew some one would get it


----------



## ddemlong




----------



## amathophobia

Moss Park - Lake Nona, FL

Blue heron

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nklenchik




----------



## MikereDD

Everyone meet my new best friend!
Who goes by the name banana chocolatechip shake.
Shake say hello.
XD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gardobus

That could either be very tasty or very gross. Depends if real nanners are used.


----------



## blaineevans

I threw up reading that.


----------



## ms0chez

gardobus said:


> That could either be very tasty or very gross. Depends if real nanners are used.


Lol I agree. Somehow it sounds good but sounds horrible at the same time. I'm intrigued.


----------



## MikereDD

gardobus said:


> I threw up reading that.


xD


----------



## THEFILLTER

As usual we have it cheaper haha

Sent from beans filled with jelly using RootzWiki


----------



## basian mile

My cat feels hot so she lay on the cold floor.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## THEFILLTER

Hot as crap outside.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gardobus

mine:


----------



## WhataSpaz

Took this at the gym when I was watching the game earlier. Notice the S3 advert in the background haha

Edit: forgot to post the pic the first time around


----------



## gardobus

pic isn't working


----------



## blaineevans

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz

Taken with an iPhone, but I still enjoy it


----------



## MikereDD

Who wants butt warmers?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monky_1




----------



## throwbot

Campus








Fred the turtle doing a superman on top of a rock.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot

And, like the crazy cat lady that lives next door, I am now going to post more pictures of my cats for random people on the internet.

Boots, laying in my shoe.








Arya, poking her head out of my shirt. My girlfriend couldn't get a better picture, she was poking her head in and out too fast.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans

throwbot said:


> Fred the turtle doing a superman on top of a rock.
> View attachment 27832
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Planking.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot

WhataSpaz said:


> Taken with an iPhone, but I still enjoy it


Mmmmm...starburst jelly beans?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz

Went on a little nature walk today. Actually lost 4G


----------



## Formula84

WhataSpaz said:


> Went on a little nature walk today. Actually lost 4G


Nice shots.


























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

throwbot said:


> Mmmmm...starburst jelly beans?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You have to have Jelly Belly's jellybeans... there the best (glancing at username)


----------



## throwbot

WhataSpaz said:


> Went on a little nature walk today. Actually lost 4G


Wow, the camera on this phone might suck, but in good outdoor light it really can take dome nice pics.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## micro23

Pano of an amazing art installation some troubled kids made.


----------



## micro23

My attempt at recreating the iphone background. I think it came out pretty damn well! These are straight from the nexus camera. 
Original iphone background









My shots...


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

1. Red Velvet Pancakes and Maple Cream Cheese spread

2. One of my guitars


----------



## Chocu1a

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gsxraddict

Burney Falls California

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## btkrug

Busted eating my garbage

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

btkrug said:


> Busted eating my garbage
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


XD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

MR H3LLMAN said:


> 1. Red Velvet Pancakes and Maple Cream Cheese spread
> 
> 2. One of my guitars


Although that's pancakes now I want some red velvet cupcakes. If only sprinkles was open. :$
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Sadly I'm late for work, but atm idc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi

Snake eating another pregnant snake. Picture taken after midnight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DirgeExtinction

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

1. Low Country Boil, Cheese Garlic Bread and a tasty drink

2. Me and the girlfriends cat, Rigby.


----------



## MikereDD

Work is busy busy this week 12hr+ shifts all week. Haven't had time to fuckoff.
Tonight is a roll-to-roll run on the scitex

Now to play with the n7 that I wokeup and rooted all goopy eyed this afternoon before I came to work.
Its a lot nicer using flipboard and justreader on the n7 while you sitdownandcrankoutsmellysteamers than using the gnexus. Am I right or what?
Seinfeld Quotes:


> [Setting: Bookstore]
> 
> (George casually puts the large book he took into the bathroom with him on the shelf. A manager notices, and approaches him)
> 
> MANAGER: Excuse me, Sir. What are you doing?
> 
> GEORGE: (Acting innocent) I'm all set.
> 
> MANAGER: (Pointing) Did you take that book with you into the bathroom?
> 
> GEORGE: (Not sure what the answer should be) What do you want to hear?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hullie10

My friends hat for 4th of July festivities

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kid 2.0

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> View attachment 28515
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


nice


----------



## jr313

My hobo fire at work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## juniorck2k4

Right before a storm.


----------



## kennyp987

My car


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

Kid 2.0 said:


> nice


Thank you sir.


----------



## Boner Stabone

Denver to L.A.


----------



## boldfilter




----------



## dr_venture

Mmm beer.

Fat Tire clone I'm brewing.


----------



## Chocu1a

dr_venture said:


> Mmm beer.
> 
> Fat Tire clone I'm brewing.


Awesome. I am a homebrewer, too. Just bottled a California Common(steam beer) & Monday I will be brewing an organic ESB recipe from Lakefront Brewery.


----------



## dr_venture

Chocu1a said:


> Awesome. I am a homebrewer, too. Just bottled a California Common(steam beer) & Monday I will be brewing an organic ESB recipe from Lakefront Brewery.


That's my very first batch. I'm really excited to bottle it and I've been considering buying another carboy to have multiple batches going at once.


----------



## Chocu1a

dr_venture said:


> That's my very first batch. I'm really excited to bottle it and I've been considering buying another carboy to have multiple batches going at once.


Definitely get a second one. It helps when clearing your beer or dry -hopping. 
My Texas Blonde Ale :








And my dry-hopped pale ale 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez

Some pics from the zoo


----------



## ms0chez

More


----------



## ms0chez

Last


----------



## Birthofahero

Chocu1a said:


> Definitely get a second one. It helps when clearing your beer or dry -hopping.
> My Texas Blonde Ale :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my dry-hopped pale ale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Those look good, man. You should clone a Delerium Tremens.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Marathonman

At my condo


----------



## Chocu1a

Birthofahero said:


> Those look good, man. You should clone a Delerium Tremens.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah, love DT. Belgian beer is a harder beer to brew. So much fermentable sugars, it can take a minimum of 3 months to have one ready. I brewed a Belgian tripel last year and it took 4 months to fully carbonate. Packed a wallop too, at 11%abv.
American Red Ale









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dr_venture

Chocu1a said:


> Yeah, love DT. Belgian beer is a harder beer to brew. So much fermentable sugars, it can take a minimum of 3 months to have one ready. I brewed a Belgian tripel last year and it took 4 months to fully carbonate. Packed a wallop too, at 11%abv.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I take it you have been home brewing for a while.

Any tips for a noob?


----------



## stumped

All of these were taken within 10 miles of each other on the southern Oregon coast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cloud Nine




----------



## jellybellys

Hello Mr. Bonar!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Erbeck.M

Met/ Yankee subway series game

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Crby77




----------



## Birthofahero

Chocu1a said:


> Yeah, love DT. Belgian beer is a harder beer to brew. So much fermentable sugars, it can take a minimum of 3 months to have one ready. I brewed a Belgian tripel last year and it took 4 months to fully carbonate. Packed a wallop too, at 11%abv.
> American Red Ale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Wow 11%? That's my kind of beer 
My dad was really into home brewing for a while. He made a real nice delerium clone which did take him a long time to brew. Definitely one of my favorite beers.

My dad was really inspired by John at Rogue Brewery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## altimax98

My Two New Babies


----------



## gsxraddict

My son. Guessing I'm doing something wrong. He's 5 lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR3W5K1

love this new dew package. BTW took this photo in complete darkness.
HDR for the win!


----------



## Bungle

I was going to add a few of photos but the size restrictions here + the terrible upload setup makes me only want to post one, so hopefully I picked a good one.








edited like ten times, cant figure out how to post full size image. wtf


----------

